# DVD-ROM Eject Button



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
 mein DVD-ROM ist gemounten und ich kann darauf zugreifen usw. aber der Auswurf funktioniert aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht weder per Click noch per kitzeln am Auswurfbutton in der wahren Welt. 
 Unter Windows würde ich raten Treiber neu installieren...die Universalantwort auf alle Fragen ;-) aber unter Linux...?

 Ciao
   Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Wenn die DVD gemountet ist kannst Du sie nicht auswerfen.
Du musst sie erst unmounten, dafuer gibt's den Befehl umount
Falls Du den Befehl eject hast (ich glaub nicht in jeder Distribution enthalten) kannst Du auch eject nutzen.


----------



## melmager (25. Februar 2005)

das ist normal 

Auswurf geht nur wenn das Laufwerk nicht gemountet ist.


----------

